# "Aerith's Theme" For Classic FM Hall of Fame‎



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

''UK radio station Classic FM's "Hall of Fame" runs a 300-strong list of the finest compositions as voted by the general public every year, but it doesn't seem an orchestral video game theme has ever made it into the semi-prestigious collection: and that's what this movement is trying to fix. Co-ordinated primarily through Facebook and Twitter, a gaming group is making efforts to push Nobuo Uematsu's "Aerith's Theme" from cult classic Final Fantasy VII into the Hall of Fame....... (full article)''

I would have chosen One-Winged Angel but it looks like Aerith's Theme was the choice. Everyone has to choose Aerith's Theme so there is more of a chance of anything getting through.

You actually have 3 choices (vote here). Mine are:

Nobuo Uematsu - Aerith's Theme (listen to it here)
Nobuo Uematsu - One-Winged Angel
Nobuo Uematsu - Opera Maria and Draco

Show support by adding FB and Twiter:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Get-...assic-FM-Hall-of-Fame/246123792126219?sk=wall

http://twitter.com/ClassicVGMusic


----------



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)

Seriously, no. I like Uematsu but it's not classical by any stretch of the definition.


----------



## MrPlayerismus (Jan 2, 2012)

matsoljare said:


> Seriously, no. I like Uematsu but it's not classical by any stretch of the definition.


Judging by the wrong way of the word 'classical' today.That is,it's being used for anything orchestral-like,I see no reason why Uematsu should not be voted.On the other hand,seeing by how that particular Radio Station only goes up to Elgar,then...well...Uematsu would be very awkward to be on the list,so you have a point there.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

I feel it would fit well alongside what they already play like John Williams, Elliot Goldenthal, Dam-buster music's and Jaw's theme songs. Maybe before or after Harry Potter, Titanic and Star Trek.

Actually his music could nestle perfectly between any relaxing evenings or rousing mornings playlist.

Contemporary classical has completely included soundtracks and music for orchestra. There is no difference between Final Fantasy and Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake.

Vaughan took Greensleeves and created Fantasia on "Greensleeves". From a baroque piece into orchestra. Is this not the same thing as Aerith's Theme?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I think Uematsu's work from Final Fantasy IV-IX is some of the best music the gaming industry has to offer. I don't think it's classical in the slightest, but I also don't see the harm in adding it to a meaningless list.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

There is no mention of FF IV to IX. This is about his orchestral, choral, opera and piano works.

The list is not meaningless. Classic FM has 6 million listeners in the UK and entire days are dedicated to playing these lists. This 24 hour radio station is thoroughly immersed in all media regarding Classical music here and is greatly respected.


----------



## ohesperides (Jan 20, 2012)

Aside from the argument about Uematsu's classical relevance... why wasn't Liberi Fatali included in the choices? Even with the Aerith orchestral arrangement, Liberi Fatali would have been a better fit.


----------

